

Being a Night Owl May Be Bad for Your Health - yogi123
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/well/2015/04/08/being-a-night-owl-may-be-bad-for-your-health/

======
smt88
Like most mass-media writeups of scientific studies, there's no science here.
The sample size is absolutely tiny, and it's poorly designed on top of that.

Here are some problems with it:

\- The sample size is absolutely insignificant. For studies that we want to
generalize to all humans, a sample of at least 100,000 is ideal.

\- This is not longitudinal or experimental data. We have no idea if we're
just seeing a random correlation or not. There are simply too many variables
to control for, especially with such a small population.

\- Only people 47 to 59 were studied, and the questionnaire was administered
in the present. We don't know what their sleep patterns have been in the past.

\- The groups were self-reported, which likely caused problems. What if you're
a morning person on weekdays, but not on weekends?

\- Correlated health issues, like obesity or diabetes, might be the cause
rather than the effect.

\- They're presumably all Korean. I don't know how this might influence the
study, but it very well might.

------
anigbrowl
Not as bad as obsessing over wellness porn in the popular press.

